

Hotspots.io team (YCW11) acquired by Twitter - mp3jeep01
http://hotspots.io/

======
sskates
Congrats to Matt, Sandy, and Ashu! Matt has been very generous in helping me
navigate through the ups and downs of startups. He's been giving me startup
advice and direction for the past year and a half (starting back when I had
nothing) and I don't think I would have made it out here to work on Sonalight
if it weren't for him.

Since moving on from moki.tv, they've been hard at work on hotspots.io and I'm
really glad it worked out for all three of them.

------
jedc
When did Hotspots.io launch? Did they ever broadly launch? I hadn't heard of
them and couldn't find anything except news on the acquisition.

~~~
pclark
it was Moki.TV before this product. love these guys.

------
PanosJee
Twitter buys exclusively YC alumnis or what?

~~~
snikolic
Hotspots, Posterous, BackType...who else am I missing?

~~~
dwynings
AdGrok

------
rollypolly
Is there a chance we'll know the acquisition price?

~~~
bcjordan
Out of curiosity, how does the process of publicizing acquisition prices tend
to work? Is a price shared only when it's seen as a positive signal for one of
the companies?

~~~
nikcub
unless it meets SEC disclosure laws then a price is almost always leaked, and
then often in ballpark

responsibility for leaks, almost in order, would be angel investors, VC
investors, lawyers and then founders, almost always on the side of the company
being purchased.

M&A execs, founders and investors sometimes leaks sales negotiations when they
believe it is in their favor to do so.

------
imjoel
Congrats guys! How much?

------
brainless
Reading the announcement would it be wrong to say this is a talent
acquisition?

------
Mistone
another cool startup bites the dust, have fun at the day job.

~~~
rdl
Working at Twitter isn't really a "day job" (even Facebook or Google wouldn't
be a day job in the sense of being an IT guy at a local school district, or
something else).

There are awesome groups within organizations the size of Google, and even
organizations the size of IBM. There's clearly more non-awesome in a big
organization too, but if you get stuck in those, you kick back for a year or
two, then go do another startup.

~~~
pors
> Working at Twitter isn't really a "day job"

Why not? You have a boss and do what he tells you. That's nowhere near having
your own startup.

~~~
rdl
I think you both overestimate the amount of freedom in having your own
startup, and underestimate the amount of freedom in a good role at a larger
company.

